
Should I join a class action I approve of but am not involved in? - lifeisstillgood
http://www.halvorsonsettlement.com/
======
lifeisstillgood
A little background - Talentbin scraped the web then produced (millions?) of
"candidate profiles" from candidates that they had never contacted or got
agreement from. Turns out the court thinks this makes them not a recruitment
agency but a consumer reporting company, and they then violated this and that
and should cough up.

Now I think that's good riddance to bad business practices and would applaud
from the sidelines. But as it seems my email is in the pile, I am being asked
to either remove myself, or sign up.

I feel the damage I have suffered is small if anything so I am unsure - join a
class action or not?

Thoughts?

